# Ethiopia Yirgacheffe



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Seem to remember people raving about these a few months ago, picked some greens up and roasted them a couple of weeks ago, took them a little darker than most on here would like, been pulling shots with them this week.

As Espresso the flavours are crazy, flat white calms them down a bit but they cut through the milk massively, really enjoying them, have another 3kg so may roast some more tonight, but 4 different levels to play around.

Anyone else doing them in shots, or were they preferred as brewed?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Froggy

Where did you get the greens from out of curiosity?

Roasted some last year that I was not that impresses with but them never took them past medium and always wondered if they woudl have been better darker ( they just ended up tasting wishy washy in any amount of milk)

John


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

918 coffee

took them to about 15 minutes on unmodded gene at 234c


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not had any for a while but those that Ive had have worked well as long black and flat white. Also enjoyed the odd espresso with them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Love a yirg any way


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Got some in my mug from Aeropress as I type right now, from farm Gerbota, roasted by SmokeyBarn last Friday.

Drinking it a bit younger than I did the last batch I had, and flavours have slightly changed through the last few days, fruitiness seems to be increasing. It also seems a little darker (not dark) roasted this time which has lent it a more nutty/chocolatey aspect.

But still an absolute cracker.

I am tempted to try pushing some green through the Gene soon, but recently became a bit dejected with the standard I was achieving with some Sumatran greens so have given it a rest for a while.

@froggystyle a question about 918 Coffee - I was under the impression they were 'trade only' for greens, am I mistaken?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

wouldnt mind trying a fruitier bean roasted on the darker side

perhaps not something you see often? i dont know, its not something ive noticed


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^ Burundi Red Bourbons are nice & fruity.

Re yrga, fond of it, usually as espresso, occasionally in a moka pot. Usually a light roast, end of FC+half nothing. Haven't had any for a good while, though.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Syenitic said:


> Got some in my mug from Aeropress as I type right now, from farm Gerbota, roasted by SmokeyBarn last Friday.
> 
> Drinking it a bit younger than I did the last batch I had, and flavours have slightly changed through the last few days, fruitiness seems to be increasing. It also seems a little darker (not dark) roasted this time which has lent it a more nutty/chocolatey aspect.
> 
> ...


Sumatrans are a bitch to roast i have found, horrible looking beans that never come out very good, i give up on them a long time ago, if you ever get dejected when roasting, slam some monsooned malibar in, they roast very easy and your always going to get great beans out, mix them with a south american for espresso, great drink, this should get your confidence back up.

918 sell to anyone, i signed up for the offers mail, you get one once a week with all the beans in stock and pricing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> wouldnt mind trying a fruitier bean roasted on the darker side
> 
> perhaps not something you see often? i dont know, its not something ive noticed


York Coffee Emporium did a darker yirg, coffee compass will too if you ask


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Sumatrans are a bitch to roast i have found, horrible looking beans that never come out very good, i give up on them a long time ago, if you ever get dejected when roasting, slam some monsooned malibar in, they roast very easy and your always going to get great beans out, mix them with a south american for espresso, great drink, this should get your confidence back up.
> 
> 918 sell to anyone, i signed up for the offers mail, you get one once a week with all the beans in stock and pricing.


Ah glad it wasn't just me, I did wonder if the beans were very old stock - just got no expansion and as you say looked horrible; crooked and wizened, they were also incredibly hard in the hausgrind and even stalled the SJ. Wonder if this is common to a broad variety of SE Asian crops. Not had much luck with a Javan Blawan estate either, not as disastrous though.

Roasted MM in the past and passed some over to @Rhys, and he seemed to like it I think, so you're right about that one.

I'm actually subscribed to the 918 feed too, so will pay it more attention in the future knowing I can order from there, they seem to have some very keen prices.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah i used to jam my old bodum grinder up with them beans, friggin hard work! But the jagong village was a cracking bean!

I recall @ShortShots saying 918 were more commodity than other green suppliers, but you pay what you get and from what i have roasted they seem ok for us home roasters!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

A well roasted Yirg, a la foundry, is versatile and works well regardless of method. And the flavours should be bonkers. That's what makes them great.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Washed or a natural @froggystyle

Love good shots of a natural yirg - one of the first things that opened me up to great coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

These are washed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> These are washed.


Get some naturals .....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If they are more crazy in the cup then I just might!


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

The last time i got yirg naturals it where just plain crazy, but imho it's a bit of hit and miss with naturals.

But it's one of my favorite, just love the complexity


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Didn't get the washed from 918 because I wanted naturals. I think they sell a lot of commodity coffee but also have some higher quality stock too. I got an awful bag of Guatamelan fair trade certified and I had to sift through it by hand to remove all of the tiny beans that were in there and ended up with about 25g of defects per 250g. Only got three roasts from the 1kg. It tasted great when only the good beans were roasted. Also got some Brazilian Yellow Bourbon which had a really nice smooth fruity acidity and a lot of sweetness which kind of reminded me of banana or baked apples, caramel and chocolate flavours. Found about 25g of defects per kg and wound up ordering 10kg of it. Now working through the last of the Java Bayukidul which is a pleasure to roast and very good, with virtually no defects. So definitely not just commodity suppliers, you just have to be careful with what you order from them and look out for grading.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> York Coffee Emporium did a darker yirg, coffee compass will too if you ask


How do you think they compare to lighter roasts?

I've not tried Yirg yet.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Go natural or go home


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rhys said:


> How do you think they compare to lighter roasts?
> 
> I've not tried Yirg yet.


Darker than I would normally go for but not massively, still got the fruit coming through as spro and it worked in milk. Didn't get on with them so well as brewed though


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

@Rhys, think it is fair to say that at the moment YCE roast most of their offering quite dark as standard. They have some quality stock, and are obviously capable and very well equipped for roasting but would love them to start offering their Cuban, for example, a bit lighter. I love that coffee (Altura Lavado) but had to give it to my dad when I picked some up in the York Food Festival last month.

My tastes have been changed quite rapidly in recent months courtesy Foundry and SmokeyBarn. Lighter roasts in answer to your question are very different to YCE...I find that those that are prepared to taste often decide that the darker bean is no longer for them and often prefer the lighter approach. That said I still prefer the smell of a dark roast in a bag...answer that?

If you would like to try some Pro-Roasted (rather than roasted by me) Yirgacheffe of different sources, let me know, will drop some off for you. Will be over your way both Saturday and probably Sunday this weekend dogwalking (Skipwith) and daughter visiting (York).


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

Coincudence. Yrgachaffe has been my standout bean from the last 6 months, I was considering starting my first thread about it but here we go! Great to see lots of others rating it too.

I got mine medium/dark from Beanberry but they've stopped doing it the last few months. I'm stillmwel in the phase ofmtrying as many different beans as possible but will buy Yrgacheffe again with a next order. I've really enjoyed it both as espresso, brewed but also with a really long draw through the espresso machine.... 1min +

Out of interest, how is it pronounced? I kinda settled on ergacheffeee (said with a welsh accent, my wife (English) finds it hilarious )


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey folks!

I have a massive love for Yirgacheffe!

Im YCE's new roaster, been with the company since septemper, and ive some changes to bring in for the new year...

I totally agree some of the roasting is too dark and its certainly something we are changing in the new year whilst yet keeping some of the darker roasts for particular beans, i want to bring in more up to date roast profiles for the speciality coffees and bring them down to a medium/light roast.

I bought in a new Yirg a few weeks back, Rocko Mountain and it is one of the highest scoring coffees i have ever tasted!

A Light-Medium roast, Bright and acidic with an incredible balance and amazing undertones of blueberry!

I was so excited when i got the sacks in at the roastery!

PS. I am determined to change the retail packaging to zip-lock bags asap! haha

ZC


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get some naturals .....


You have to watch the grade with these. Grade 4 is naturals instead of grade 1 washed.

I bought 80 lbs this year after figuring out it would not be realistic to throw that much into naturals at four times the price. Even at 100 x the taste_


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@ZachChipp, I bought a bag the other day at the rosters and it's nice - and yes, zip locks would be better as It'd save me hunting round for a bulldog clip.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Starting work on the popcorn roaster tonight and have been reading this thread with interest.

If you think these might be worth a go for my first try could someone link me to a reasonable source of moderate quantities please.


----------

